
"Viacom is not entirely opposed to sharing its content with others, if paid for it." - ereldon
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/19/business/media/19viacom.html?pagewanted=2&ei=5088&en=6c8bb147e20f12a6&ex=1331956800&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
far33d
Viacom and their confused executives are doing everything they can to maintain
the economics of scarcity that have driven their businesses for 50 years.
Consumers will always choose choice, this effort is doomed.

